
Disagreements on Transparency Fail to Stop ACTA Treaty Leak - thunk
http://www.nytimes.com/external/idg/2010/07/16/16idg-disagreements-on-transparency-fail-to-stop-acta-treat-9589.html
======
SecretAgentMan
wow - it really sucks that we have to root for other countries to protect us
from the Entertainment Industry.

Go USA! Go Freedom!

Give me a break - they don't hate us for our freedom, they hate us because we
put the interests of business and capital ahead of the interests of people.

------
bhiggins
An illegitimate process makes the treaty illegitimate as well.

